# Sumo to augment aikido



## theletch1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Have any of you ever used sumo training to augment your aikido training?  I was watching the most recent basho on banzuki.com today and suddenly realized that sumo would be a good way to learn to feel the energy of an opponent and counter before or as soon as the attack begins.  Even as a kid I never thought of sumo as "a couple of fat guys pushing each other around."  Now that I'm older and have some MA experience I realize even more that there is a great deal of skill involved in sumo and also that the "feel" of energy gotten in sumo might help me with my aikido.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Apr 17, 2004)

hey, I typed banzuki.com into my address bar, and even looked it up on google. Could you post the address, please?


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 17, 2004)

It's actually banzuke.com instead of the i that I posted earlier.  Try this link out for the videos of the bashos.  sumo videos


----------



## Yari (Apr 19, 2004)

I always like watching sumo, because it has the real essence of "seising the moment" Sorry for the spelling.

I feel alot of janapanese styles have this incorperated, and is very important.


So in a sense I agree with you Jeff.

/Yari


----------

